

Will America’s universities go the way of its car companies? - mindblink
http://economist.com/node/16941775

======
plandreamer
I think it works well with some majors, definitely. To compete, they will need
to offer more than simple lectures. Economic majors will have to have more
behavioral experimentation and you can't compete with physics majors who have
a freakin' laser beams to play around with.

Though, getting my degree in economics, I now think it would have been smarter
to do it at home. The worst thing that hurt my grades was being too lazy to
walk to class. Once I did work online, my grades went from Cs to As.

------
noelchurchill
Let's be honest. The online classroom is never going to be able to offer keg
parties and college co-eds. And that's just what the physical campus might be
reduced to if they can't compete with the quality and cost of the online
education. That and high end science research institutes.

------
ziadbc
My prediction: Technology ends up making universities more money than ever.

I just don't buy the idea that somehow the people who invented this tech (MIT
media lab and others) are going to be obsoleted by their own creation (the
internet).

------
0xygen
Technology in education will create a much needed divide between instructions
and interactions. Brick and mortar Universities will preserve the interaction
model while tech companies will take over the pure instructional realm.

------
theoneill
"The supply of papers that apply gender theory to literary criticism remains
ample."

